
Show HN: I built a Chrome extension to make recipe websites less terrible - conroydave
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/recipe-cart-viewer-grocer/ninjhiamekocpfhnaidinipdocmbiikp?hl=en
======
conroydave
Recipe Cart is a chrome extension I built to skip through ads and walls of
text on recipe websites and blogs. At the corner of any recipe site, it
displays just-the-recipe along with buttons to print, send to phone, or order
ingredients. The "Add to Cart" button exports a recipe's ingredients to Amazon
Fresh.

~~~
dvtrn
_The "Add to Cart" button exports a recipe's ingredients to Amazon Fresh._

Ok that's actually rather smart. Cheers

~~~
conroydave
thanks. we just got approval to start working with instacart next.

